# MaxAmps free T-shirt



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Why all the maxamps posts? I saw this on RCtech and thought I would post it here. Read the thread and see what you think. 


http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=170788&highlight=maxamps


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

delete...


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

gezer2u said:


> Why all the maxamps posts? I saw this on RCtech and thought I would post it here. Read the thread and see what you think.
> 
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=170788&highlight=maxamps


I use the lipo poly cells but I DO NOT endorse products for a T-shirt or 50% off.

I'm just a racer.
I race R/C for fun.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

gezer2u said:


> Why all the maxamps posts? I saw this on RCtech and thought I would post it here. Read the thread and see what you think.


It's called advertising! I might ask why all the referrals to ___________ herein. Very Interesting! 

I also might ask, why is one product allowed and all others banned? I believe these forums becoming more for special interest groups and self promotion than helping the fledgling RC Racer and promoting the hobby as a whole.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

delete...


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hick, please inform all of us where any other product has been banned from these forum? In fact we have a forum called "product support" that is there for the sole purpose for companies to use so they can support their customers at NO cost.

While the MaxAmp thread looks like they could be considered "advertising" I have left them because the tactics that they use that have come to light may be more informative to our members then any such "paid advertising" could ever offer.

Can anyone ever again believe a racer's positive review of MaxAmp cells?


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Hick said:


> It's called advertising! I might ask why all the referrals to ___________ herein. Very Interesting!
> 
> I also might ask, why is one product allowed and all others banned? I believe these forums becoming more for special interest groups and self promotion than helping the fledgling RC Racer and promoting the hobby as a whole.


I 100% agree!


Its more like dis-information for the racers.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

hankster said:


> Hick, please inform all of us where any other product has been banned from these forum? .....
> Can anyone ever again believe a racer's positive review of MaxAmp cells?


Hank - I think he means that brands other than Orion/Peak are banned from Arcor, not HobbyTalk.

And I _hope_ you can believe me when I say that I have had good performance out of my MaxAmps pack, and that I do NOT have one of their T-shirts. My only sponsors are Visa and MasterCard.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

The reason that ARCOR, SWT and others has spec'd one manufacturer is to cut cost for the racer. Every brand is different in performance. Some are even better or worse from batch to batch. So by saying one manufacture is the only battery, it keeps cost down because racers don't feel that racer A has a better battery then them. I would guess that most of us Peak/ Orion racers don't want the NiMh type of battery wars. Also, this type of feeling that you should be able to run what ever manufacture you want, has been discussed to death regarding the Tekin speedo. Just remove Tekin and insert Lipo. Same thing.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

hankster said:


> Hick, please inform all of us where any other product has been banned from these forum? In fact we have a forum called "product support" that is there for the sole purpose for companies to use so they can support their customers at NO cost.
> 
> While the MaxAmp thread looks like they could be considered "advertising" I have left them because the tactics that they use that have come to light may be more informative to our members then any such "paid advertising" could ever offer.
> 
> Can anyone ever again believe a racer's positive review of MaxAmp cells?


A new paragraph, means a new thought on the subject. I was referring to the rules, I have read from the sanctioning bodies and the self interest groups, that appear herein. Sorry I wasn't more clearer.

I will again state: "I have been using MaxAmp Batteries for 4 years now. No complaints about their guarantee, their batteries and service. I have gotten a few non-performing cells over the years and replacements were on the way as soon as Austin, Clint, Jason or Josh have hung up the phone!

I too was a little skeptical about their batteries and their claims at first. I crunched the numbers... charge/discharge rate, runtime etc... that information was/is posted over at RCTech's forum. I finally gave up with crunching numbers and the arguing, now all I care about is how much voltage at 4/5 minute mark.

For the dollars spent, MaxAmps is the best bang for the buck! Buy a set and run them through the ringer. I am sure you will be pleased!

Dealing with the guys at MaxAmps via the internet/phone is like "looking a man in the eye when shaking his hand." You know you have an honest deal complete with a Guarantee!"

To quasi quote RPM: I am sponsored by my own business, don't laugh, its a valid tax write-off, VISA, Mastercard, and MaxAmps with some help from a Local Hobby Shop. 

I have run a with the "Big Boys" at Nats/Regionals with MaxAmp batteries in my cars, dirt and asphalt. Sorry, I let them down, the best I was able to sqeeze out was a 3rd. Though my teammates did better. Still not bad, for a non-labled maligned battery and a weekend racers!

Lastly, - this thread and Jason's Support thread should have been moved over to product support.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sorry, I misread your post.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hick why is it lost on you that he didn't respond when asked questions?Jason shot himself in the foot!

He was asked about the conditions that his 4.4k cells were 1.25v and he acted like he had no clue what was being asked after several tried to clerify the question. 

He was then asked who was the actual Mfg. of his cells and he didn't want to answer that just like they dodged the question on rctech.

If you like them good for you. I as well as others want some questions answered before I spend my money on a product, and he couldn't do that or wouldn't.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

No, it's not lost on me... I read and "watched him sweat it out, so to speak". After all it was his foot!

All I can do is tell you my experience and trust that I have with MaxAmps. It has been my experience with MaxAmps to live up to their word.

The batteries are not made in America! Not much is these days. Bottom line is - can't make the $$$ manufacturing in the US! 7.2 volts is 7.2 volts anywhere in the world!

It's simple, get a set of the batteries and test them for yourself. Run them through the ringer and if you like them, fine - if not return them for a refund. Then you will know 100% abolutely for sure!

What is there to loose?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Hick,

Are you an Avid Oval racer? If not, I can understand you not understanding where the 'voltage' questions come from.

While 7.2 volts = 7.2 volts WORLDWIDE...a sub "C" NiMh cell (rated at 1.2v per cell) does NOT mean that particular cell will deliver 1.2 volts. It was stated that the 4400 cells deliver 1.25 volts, but it was not stated at what Amp rate they deliver that voltage..and/or at what time during the discharge the fade...or what the average run time is.

In OVAL R/C Racing - these numbers are VERY important to MOST of the racers (At least MOST of the RACERS at a higher than 'club' level.)

Also, OVAL Runs mainly 4 cell at this time....so we're looking at closer to 5.00 volts.

In STOCK & 19t Oval racing...VOLTAGE is the KEY to what makes guys buy NEW packs.

To these racers the difference between a pack that is rated at 1.233 per cell vs. a pack using cells rated 1.262 is HUGE...especially if YOU are the guy running the 1.233 pack.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

As an avid Weekend Racer - in theory, I see where the extra +/- 75 rpm gained (6 cells @ voltages you specified in your post) can be clear and distinct advantage to "At least MOST of the RACERS at a higher than 'club' level." I also undersand that truing a tire from its stock size down to; lets say 2.0 inches nullify that rpm advantage. But it is still an advantage. Then you have "rotating mass to consider! 

It goes on and on and on and on, just as this thread is.

So what's your point now?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

The point remains the same...

Top LEVEL Oval Racers do ALL those things (And at the voltages specified...it would be closer to 400 rpm change on a 18000 rpm motor) which is about equivilant to going up about 1/2 tooth on a pinion gear... (approx 2 1/2%)

Where a 2 1/2% increase (if you actually were able to pull that much off..which usually you can't) in Lap times would drop you from a 5.000 lap time to a 4.875 lap time...just due to INCREASED voltage.

I'd say 95-98% of the 'Club Racers' would NEVER see this increase, but when you are involved in a field of cars that is so closely qualified from 1st to 20th position (sometimes less than 1 full second spread on the entire field...over 4 or 5 minutes) That very small amount of voltage can be HUGE...at least in PERCEPTION~

So that just takes us back to the original question...

WHERE DO THE MAX AMPS 4400's compare?


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

Again, I don't know, never tested them!

My 12am post is still my best recommendation. 

It wouldn't do me any good to test the batteries for anyone! If the numbers matched those claims. Then, from experience someone would tell me I am all wet. Then someone would want to know, what equipment I was using for test, was I standing on one foot facing North. Was I smoking; what was the temperature/humidity how long were my voltmeter leads and what beer was I drinking when I did the test. All very important stuff!

* I stand corrected. It should have been 750 +/- rpms. Divide that by the number of laps that can been run in 1 minute, then figure in gear reduction the tire diameter - the gain is small, by lap but over time it adds up. Unless -


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I guess SWT's point is lost on you. You are probably an offraod racer where run time is more important then voltage. May you are on of those guys that race with the Nitro guys. What ever you race, keep doing it. It must be working for ya.


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

I say Po-tay-toe; you say pa-tat-o.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I say pa-ta-toe and spell it "potato" :tongue: Nice referance to Dan Quail! :thumbsup:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> then figure in gear reduction the tire diameter


Hick, you talked about the change in tire size - we calculate for that during every run..and change accordingly when we have a known ratio or rollout.

If for instance we are running a tire size of 2.250 inches with a 100/31 gear ratio.

That would be a 2.191 ROLLOUT - so if we cut our tires to 2.200 inches (about 2.27%) we'd gear UP accordingly.

If we were to gear up ONE full tooth, it would raise the ROLLOUT from a 2.191 to a 2.211 which may actually be too tall...so we may look at shaving MORE from the tire...or changing SPUR gears to get the exact % change we are looking for...

...if you've got a battery you KNOW has a tad less voltage..you can gear it up just a bit as well..BUT unlike w/ tire size and general RPM - a HIGHER VOLTAGE not only produces the RPM increase...BUT a POWER increase as well. (Small as it may be - ANY power increase is a GOOD thing)


----------



## Hick (May 22, 2007)

You're "preaching to the choir here!"

I said I was a weekend racer. This thread started about a T-Shirt Deal. Then this and another thread is all up in the air about MaxAmp 4.4K batteries, their customer support. 

I have said, repeatedly, I trust MaxAmps, Check-out for yourself then you will know. They're in my humble opinion, as a weekend racer, their batteries are good enough to for weekly racing and have been pretty dammed good in the Nats/Regionals to suit my needs. 

I have complained about sanctioning bodies specifying one battery that cost $89.00 (3200 mah); $139.00 (4800 mah) and $164.00 (4800 mah) at Tower Hobbies. Now, I can get a similiar sized pack for $79.00 (3300 mah), $114.00 (5000 mah) and $109.00 (6000 mah). This special "team battery" for $164.00 - I can get a battery with almost twice (8000 mah) the capacity $154.00. And they are all 7.4 volts.

Now when some little tour comes to town, if I want to play. I have to go out and buy new batteries just to conform to their rules. It doesn't make sense to me, when I got good comparable batteries in my box. That sure in the heck ain't making racing cheaper for the 98% of racers you alluded to in an earlier post.

1 tenth of a volt means roughly a motor rpm change of +/- 500. Swapping gears, shaving off $10.00 worth of "rubber" from new tires, cleaning bearings, rebuilding a diff, tweaking the car and fretting over "voltage". skimming the comm, trying to put one past the Tech Inspectors, slopping "oil of wintergreen on 1/2 the tire, er maybe 3/4 - between the heats ain't my cup of tea! I can do, have done it, I choose not too, its too much effort for a "bowling" trophy! 

I prefer to smoke cigars, race a little bit, drink a beer or two, swap lies with my buds and maybe a "titty bar" after! Then maybe somedau I might get to race in a couple of Nats/Regionals, doubt it with these rules. 

But, to spend a couple hundred dollars just to play in a "___________ Sanctioned Race - for a "bowling trophy" I will leave that to the other 2% you alluded to!

So for my weekending, MaxAmps, fun and a "titty bar" just suits me fine!


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hick I see your point! That's why I bout the orion 3200 so the extra $10 is behind me and now if I choose I can run that race that is sanctioned and all I had to spend was $10 extra bucks and most likely got a better product to boot but maybe not only time will tell but like you, I am happy with the orion pack as you are with the maxamps!

It's all good!


----------

